# Sashimi mit einheimischen Fischen?



## sebsebseb (13. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich habe die Idee mal Sashimi von frisch gefangenen Fischen zuzubereiten. Als Fische kamen mir als erste Barsche und Zander in den Sinn, weil die meiner Meinung nach roh sehr appetitlich riechen. Oftmals wird aber behauptet das man keien rohen Süßwasserfische essen sollte wegen eventueller Krankheiten. Obwohl ich weiß das die japaner auch Aale und Koi-Karpfen verwenden, aber die essen ja auch Kugelfische. Bevor ich also Sashimi zubereite und anschließend zum fischstinkenden Zombieungetier mutiere würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand von euch schon erfahrung mit Sashimi oder Sushi mit einheimischen Fischen gemacht hat?


----------



## kulti007 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sashimi mit einheimischen Fischen?*

ich habe schonmal ne 20er plötze roh gegessen und lebe noch :q

ich denke mal wenn man weiß wo der fisch her kommt is(s)t das kein problem #6

...übernehme aber keine garantie


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sashimi mit einheimischen Fischen?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich habe schonmal ne 20er plötze roh gegessen und lebe noch :q


Hi Kulti
War das ne Mutprobe, ne verlorene Wette oder ein geheimes Aufnahmeritual für irgendeine obskure Bruderschaft|supergri

Ansonsten wird er wohl mit Barsch und Zander nicht ganz falsch liegen, Forelle wäre evt. auch eine Alternative
Gruss Reiner


----------



## sebsebseb (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sashimi mit einheimischen Fischen?*

Jo, danke für die antworten, klar ist der einmalige verzehr eines rohen fisches nicht tödlich, dir frage wäre nur ob man gefahrlos regelmäßig rohen fisch essen kann und zwar auch mehrere auf einmal? ne fischvergiftung hab ich gelesen, bekommt man nur von fischen die muscheln fressen, also nicht von barschen.


----------



## sickly86 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sashimi mit einheimischen Fischen?*

Also ich fange mir regelmäßig kleine Plötzen mit der Senke und werfe sie frisch in einen gut angemachten Salat. 
Ein kühles Blondes dazu und fertig ist ein super Gericht.


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sashimi mit einheimischen Fischen?*

Moin
Wenn es denn roher Fisch sein muss, dann vorher zumindest kurz bei -18°C einfieren, es gibt eine Menge putziger Tierchen (Namens Nematoden und  Plathelminthes), die recht unangenehme Erscheinungen hervorrufen können und erstaunlich häufig in Fischen anzutreffen sind....

#h


----------

